# Terrible Tire Wear '07 3.6



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Parents have a '07 3.6 Q7 and having issues with tire wear. Dad has had alignment checked numerous times, wheels rebalanced ect. Seems that tires are wearing prematurely in the middle at just around 20k miles? I believe that the worst is passenger side rear.

The tires are Pirelli 275/45R20XL 110V Scorpion Verde

Anyone have feedback on a possible better tires choice?

Looks like the other choices are:
Pirelli scorpion verde H or V rated
Pirelli scorpion asymmetrical H rated
Continental Conti 4x4 Contact H rated
Michelin latitude Sport Y rated
Michelin latitude V rated


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Little more info from my Dad.

The tires have 22,000mi. The right rear was almost bald when I put a 9/32 tire on. The bald one had 0/32 left. The other 3 had 5-6/32 left. All are wearing on the center tread. The Q7 because of its weight and torque to the rear apparently wear quite quickly matter how they are driven. Even after rotating every 5K they continued to wear out. The V rated tires in a 45 profile are soft and Discount Tire suggested trying an H rated tire


----------



## Uncle Walty (Oct 16, 2013)

*Q7 Tire Wear*

Subaruski, I have a 2007 4.2 wearing 275 45/R20s and have similar wear issues. It is a known issue with the vehicle, unfortunately. The OEM tires were the Continental Conti's you listed, which were absolutely terrible. Not only did they wear very quickly, but also began throwing chunks of rubber toward the end. They lasted well under 20,000 miles. I replaced them with Goodyear Eagle RSAs, which have worn a bit better. I'm on my third set (1 set Contis, 2 sets of Goodyears) and nearing another 4 tire replacement in a few thousand miles. The vehicle has 48,000 miles on it. So yeah....this is an unfortunate issue, especially considering each set of 4 runs about $1400. I drive pretty aggressively, plus the Q7 weighs 5300lbs. Add to that the Quattro system, understeer and hilly terrain with twisty roads in western Pennsylvania....just destroys those huge tires, for sure. 

My advice is to have your tires rotated regularly. It helps.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Any other tire recommendations?


----------

